# Füttern einstellen



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2003)

Hallo, 

durch die derzeitige Witterung hat das Teichwasser bei mir nur noch 10 Grad. 
Ab wann stellt Ihr die Fütterung ein?
Bei den unterschiedlichen Fischfutteranbietern stehen auch verschiedene Richtlinien auf den Verpackungen.
Die einen schreiben ab 12 Grad, andere ab 9 Grad Wassertemperatur.

Wenn ich das Füttern jetzt einstelle und sich das Wasser aber nächste Woche wieder erwärmt, weil das Wetter besser werden soll, kann ich dann wieder füttern oder sollte ich es dabei belassen wenn es einmal eingestellt wurde.

Fressen tun meine Fische noch, aber meines Wissens hört der Organismus ja irgendwann auf, das Futter zu verdauen. 
Wie handhabt Ihr das ? 

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2003)

hallo jackie,

ich kann mich reiners worten nur anschließen.

meine fische im teich zeigen mir wenn ich aufhören soll zu füttern schon dadurch daß sie sich in den tiefbereich unter dem steg zurückziehen - das ist für mich das zeichen daß sie ihre ruhe möchten.
die aktivität im ganzen teich lässt bei diesen temp. einfach nach - und sollten sie tatsächlich noch hunger schieben - der teich hat noch jede menge futter - sollen sie eben dafür arbeiten  

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2003)

Hi, danke für Eure Antworten

wegen der Goldfische mache ich mir auch weniger Gedanken, eher wegen der zwei Koi.
Den Teich habe ich erst im Frühjahr neu angelegt und ich bin mir nie sicher, wieviel freßbares für einen bzw. zwei Koi ( 20-25 cm ) in einem neuen Teich ist, was seinen Hunger stillen könnte. 
In den letzten Tagen, außer heute hatten sich die Fische auch alle in der tiefen Region aufgehalten aber wohl auch deswegen weil sich ein __ Reiher am Teich bedient hatte. Seit einigen Tagen habe ich aber durch einen mit Kordel gespannten Zaun keinen Reiher mehr gesehen und die Fische haben sich wohl vom Schreck erholt. 

Gut, dann werde ich die Fütterung jetzt einstellen. Ich möchte eigentlich kein Futter, welches absinkt füttern, weil ich so keine Kontrolle habe, wieviel vielleicht nicht gefressen wird und am Grund verrottet. 

Grüße Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jackie
Ich kann mich dem was Ole gesagt hat nur anschliessen,auch ich füttere meine Koi bis sie nicht mehr fressen wollen und auch bei mir wollen sie noch bis 5 bis 6 Grad etwas.Ich benutze noch nicht mal Sinkfutter,aber ein gutes Weizenkeimfutter und das reichere ich noch mit Lebertran an.
Es kann auch keiner sagen woher diese ominöse 10 Grad Angabe kommt.In der Natur sagt den Fischen doch auch keiner nun ist es 10 Grad und es darf nichts mehr gefressen werden.
Es sollte ein gutes und auch bei temperaturen unter 10 Grad leicht verdauliches Futter sein.
Das man es mit Fischoel/ Lebertran anreichern soll / kann, hat auch einen Grund.
Dieses Oel können Koi auch noch bei Temperaturen unter 10 sogar auch noch unter 8 Grad
verwerten.Diese Meinung wird auch von Dr. Lechleiter vertreten.Ich bin mit Ole einer Meinung jeders
Pellet zählt, das Koi in dieser Zeit noch fressen wollen.Mir ist auch kein Fall bekannt wo ein Koi 
gestorben ist, nur weil er bei tiefen Temperaturen noch gefressen hat.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich denke es ist auch nicht ganz vernachlässigbar um welche teichmachart es sich handelt.
wie ich bereits oben erwähnte und auch von reiner propagiert wird - bietet ein natürlich angelegter teich den fischen erheblich mehr natürliche futterquellen wie ein sterieler koiteich - meist bedingt durch einen nicht unerheblichen überbesatz reicht dieses natürliche futter nicht aus und eine zufütterung ist empfehlenswert - aber gerade um diese jahreszeit wo das hungerempfinden der fische bedingt durch temp. eh stark zurückgeht bin ich doch der meinung das sich die fische selbst steuern können ob sie sich noch etwas suchen oder nicht - dies gilt natürlich nur für teiche bei dehnen man davon ausgehen kann daß ihre beschaffenheit auch eine natürliche nahrungsquelle beinhaltet.

nochmal kurz meine eigenen erfahrungen:

meine fische haben sich mittlerweile unter den steg zurückgezogen, wassertemp. ca. 9-10 grad - gefüttert werden noch meine __ störe - welche aber auch schon sehr stark ihren bewegungsdrang eingestellt haben (gegen alle landläufigen aussagen) das grundfutter was gefüttert wird wurde im sommer von den restlichen fischen sehr gerne angenommen - jetzt schwimmen sie darüber hinweg - nur ganz vereinzelt wird noch ein körnchen aufgenommen - die störe fressen noch gerne.

einzige fische mit noch geringer aktivität sind meine orfen - diese stehen oft am filtereinlauf und holen sich die dort eingeschwemmten zuckmückenlarven.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Guten Morgen Reiner
Auch ich muß mir das Wissen von irgendwo herholen,   damit meine ich, das ich hier nichts erfinde, oder aus den Fingern sauge.
Sondern das ich mir vieles angelesen und einiges auch selber Praktiziere (ausprobiere)und ich nicht darauf bestehe allwissend zu sein.  
Ohne weiter auf dein Posting einzugehen, mal einen Auszug aus Winterkonditionierung für Koi
von Dr.vet Lechleiter
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ab 10°C und darunter darf man nicht mehr füttern?
Diese Aussage hört und liest man allenthalben, weshalb wir uns gleich am Anfang dieses Artikels damit befassen müssen.
Die Gründe für diesen gut gemeinten Rat : 
Koi als wechselwarme Tiere haben unter 10 °C einen sehr langsamen Stoffwechsel, die Verdauung und Nährstoffverarbeitung dauern sehr lange. Immer wieder wird von der Gefahr gesprochen, daß das Futter im Darm liegen bleibt und dort unverdaut vor sich vergammelt. 
Die Filterbakterien „schlafen“ unter 10°C und sorgen daher nicht mehr für einen ausreichenden Abbau von Ammoniak und Nitrit. Es besteht folglich bei der Fütterung bei kühlen Temperaturen die Gefahr, daß die Wasserwerte sich schnell verschlechtern und den Koi gefährlich werden.
Im Herbst und Winter denkt man leider nicht mehr so häufig an Wasseruntersuchung oder Wasserwechsel, vor allem, wenn es draußen das Wetter schlecht ist.
Richtig ist zweifellos, daß die Verdauung bei kühlen Temperaturen sehr langsam geht. Daher muß man die Futtermengen und die Zahl der Fütterungen den Wassertemperaturen und der Aktivität der Fische anpassen. Das bedeutet bei: 
15-18°C Wassertemperatur:
1-3 Futtergaben eines geeigneten Futters am Tag, insgesamt am Tag ca. 0,5% des Lebendgewichts
10-15 °C Wassertemperatur: 
Nur noch 1 Futtergabe weit unter 0,5% des Lebendgewichtes von einem wintertauglichen Futter (siehe unten) am Tag, 
unter 10 °C Wassertemperatur:
nicht mehr täglich füttern, sondern alle 2-3 Tage ein paar wenige Pellets pro Fisch, wenn die Koi noch schwimmen und aktiv sind und fressen wollen. 
Wasserwerte einmal pro Woche kontrollieren (Ammoniak, pH und Nitrit)
Wenn kalte Nächte kommen, nicht mehr am Abend füttern, sondern nur noch am Tage.
Das ist das Entscheidende: Nicht die Wassertemperatur alleine gibt den Ausschlag, ob überhaupt gefüttert wird, sondern das Verhalten der Fische, der Witterung (Tag/Nachtzyklus) und die Wasserwerte! Aktivität bedeutet Energieverbrauch, daher sollte man Koi nie für 6 Monate ohne Futter lassen, wenn sie schwimmen und nach Nahrung suchen. Der Energieverlust beim Aufwachen im Winter ist enorm und die Ursache für schwere Gesundheitsprobleme spätestens im Frühjahr.
Das ideale Winterfutter ist Weizenkeimfutter ?
Das Thema Koifutter hat uns bereits in den vergangenen Ausgaben beschäftigt. Zweifellos kommt der Nährstoffzusammensetzung des Koifutters eine zentrale Rolle bei der Herbstkonditionierung zu. 
Angeblich können Koi bei kühlen Temperaturen überwiegend von Eiweiß und Kohlehydraten leben, das wird zumindest immer wieder von japanischen Futtermittelherstellern in den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften behauptet. Das ideale Winterfutter sei daher Weizenkeimfutter...
...wenn man hinzufügt, das ideale Winterfutter, „das es auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt“. 
Was überhaupt nicht stimmt: Bei kälteren Wassertemperaturen sind es gerade die Fischöle, die am schnellsten verdaut werden können und die als Energieträger am wertvollsten sind. Kohlehydrate können kaum vernünftig genutzt werden, Eiweiß nur langsam und unter zusätzlicher Aufwendung von Energiereserven, mit der Konsequenz der erhöhten Ammoniakbelastung der Kiemen!
Leider haben sich zentrale Erkenntnisse aus der Karpfenfütterung noch nicht ausreichend durchsetzen können, denn sonst gäbe es wesentlich fettreicheres Koifutter für den Herbst und Winter. Das Problem der Lagerung dieser fettreichen Futtermittel ist bekannt und hindert wohl auch europäische Futtermittellieferanten daran, derartige Futter auf den Markt zu bringen. -----------------------------------usw.
Autor: Dr. vet. Sandra Lechleiter
Gruß Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Auch hier stimme ich mit Ole überein,genau dieses verhalten kann ich bei meinen Koi auch beobachten.  
Das mit den Hunden  wie meinste denn das  
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

das "Fütterungsverhalten", das hier angesprochen wird ist wie schon erwähnt auch von Fisch zu Fisch unterschiedlich. Zum einen höngt es anscheinend von der Rasse ab (meine Goldorfen verweigern seit Wochenbeginn jegliches Futter), zum anderen wohl auch vom einzelnen Fisch.

meine Koi fressen noch etwas, aber nur mehr gaaaaanz gemütlich, und einer hat sich auch schon das bisschen Futter abgewöhnt.
Man muss dazu sagen, daß bei uns die Aussentemperatur seit einer Woche nicht mehr über 10 Grad gestiegen und somit auch das Wasser dementsprechend kalt ist... so langsam kommt wohl schon der Winter

Aber, im Grunde genommen würde ich die Menge zwar stetig reduzieren, jedoch erst aufhören, wenn die Fische wirklich kein Interesse mehr zeigen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Doogie
Dafür,das dein Fähnchen da so einsam steht  
hast du ganz vernünftige Ansichten.  
Orfen sind halt keine Koi-Karpfen.
Aber im nächsten Jahr kommt einer in meinen Teich,
als ANTIBABY-Pille  
Gruß ins Weite weise Feld
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2003)

Gruß angekommen, und daß über eine Distanz von 608km, unglaublich


schönen Abend noch
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Wir füttern unsere Koi bis zu einer Wassertemp. von 8 ° C . Bis 10° schwimmendes Und unter 10 ° sinkendes Winterfutter , welches mit Energie Plus aufgefettet wird . Momentan fressen die Koi noch gierig alles an der Wasseroberfläche auf , die wassertemp. beträgt ja auch noch 12 - 13 ° . Ab anhaltenden 8 ° Wassertemp. stellen wir die Filteranlage weitgehent ab und stellen das Füttern langsam ein . Ich bin auch der Meinung , das jede Energiereserve dem Koi über Winter zugute kommt . Die Zeit in der nicht gefüttert wird ist so schon lange genug .


----------

